# RME HDSPe AIO PCIe with Mac Pro 2013 Cylinder



## rvb (Sep 22, 2017)

So I am an absolute noob when it comes to these PCIe cards. I've always been using my babyface pro so far. I was wondering since I've read several sources claiming the latency will drastically be lower (and the DAW will be able to handle more when for example using 48000) when using these PCIe card by RME. I found a OWC expansion chassis that supposedly works with mac pro's on thunderbolt 2. I am just trying to 'understand' the concept of this, how do you even 'plug in' your instrument with this. Or is it basically the actual sound card and than you use an external card for instrument plug in? Would love to get some insights on this and the benefits and/or disadvantages when using all this from someone with experience? 

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like a Magma Chassis used for DSP Farms.
Think of it as a slot expnader.
Not a fan of Total Mix. An unfinished product in my book.
But the AIO sounds great and like all RME Cards has solid drivers.


----------



## rvb (Sep 23, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Sounds like a Magma Chassis used for DSP Farms.
> Think of it as a slot expnader.
> Not a fan of Total Mix. An unfinished product in my book.
> But the AIO sounds great and like all RME Cards has solid drivers.


Thanks so much for the reply!!! I have the babyface, and I do like the Total Mix actually.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 23, 2017)

When Total Mix becomes automatable via MIDI CC#'s I'll be happy.
It's not a priority yet I suppose, but maybe they added controls since I tried it.

EGtr isn't line level but lots of guys are using Guitars here, somebody should chime in.
Until then try the mic pres for a better signal.

I heard a guy last night using a TC FX board, Marshall 50watt and Cubase doing everything.
He was routing Guitar into his PC for his clean sound from a small PA System.
One of the best solo acts I've ever seen.
Harmonizers, totally well produced backing tracks...

Gotta be some Zappa lovers here..


----------



## Publius (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the impression there are a number of very good interfaces that communicate with thunderbolt. Once one has the trash can, it seems like a great match up to a thunderbolt device. Most people have the opposite problem--want to use tbolt devices, but don't have it on their computers.

So, pressing a pci-e device into service with some sort of adapter seems to be taking the long way around, so to speak.


----------



## rvb (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah true, it just seemed like a relatively cheap option to lower my overall latency.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> Yeah true, it just seemed like a relatively cheap option to lower my overall latency.


What latency are you trying to lower?
What is your issue with the Babyface pro?


----------



## rvb (Sep 24, 2017)

I am trying to lower the latency of real time recording with guitars, keyboard/synths or mics in relatively big projects. I can't get the buffersize lower than 268 when I have a couple of audio and midi channels active and want to record over that in real time. The Babyface is great don't get me wrong. I just want better performance lower latency. That's why I looked at the rme pcei card because I read several people mentioning it has the lowest latency.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> I am trying to lower the latency of real time recording with guitars, keyboard/synths or mics in relatively big projects. I can't get the buffersize lower than 268 when I have a couple of audio and midi channels active and want to record over that in real time. The Babyface is great don't get me wrong. I just want better performance lower latency. That's why I looked at the rme pcei card because I read several people mentioning it has the lowest latency.


With trashcan and BF pro you should be able to record with indiscernible latency using Total Mix for direct monitoring. 

Are you using software monitoring-are you experiencing the latency of the round trip through your DAW?


----------



## rvb (Sep 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> With trashcan and BF pro you should be able to record with indiscernible latency using Total Mix for direct monitoring.
> 
> Are you using software monitoring-are you experiencing the latency of the round trip through your DAW?


I'm experiencing latency in my DAW, I don't really use direct monitoring, since I always end up figuring out where to 'move' the recorded audiofile to make the timing the way I recorded it.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> I'm experiencing latency in my DAW, I don't really use direct monitoring, since I always end up figuring out where to 'move' the recorded audiofile to make the timing the way I recorded it.


This answer is very confusing. All modern DAWs using record latency compensation to place audio files "in time" without you having to "move" it. If you have a problem with latency in the DAW, rather then during recording, then why focus on the interface?

You said you were a noob at PCIe cards but I am wondering if you need to learn more about the options you have when you record. TotalMix can be complex but one of its main tasks is to enable you to hear what you are recording ("direct monitoring") before it goes to your DAW. If in your DAW (in e.g. Logic) you have software monitoring enabled then you are listening to what you are recording after it goes through TotalMix and in and our of your DAW and this is why you have noticeable latency.

I am gonna guess that throwing money at PCIe cards, expansion chassis etc. isn't your answer here...


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 24, 2017)

...every minute you spend watching TotalMix tutorials will pay back double I promise!
What DAW are you using?

Learn how to set up TotalMix for direct monitoring, use the BF Pro HiZ inputs 3/4 for guitar, disable software monitoring in the DAW... you should be fine...

The logical upgrade from BF Pro for thunderbolt would be to go for the UFX+. With your needs - recording 1-2 channels at once, with I am guessing only 1-2 sets of monitors and headphones - the UFX+ (like the HDSPe) is waaaayyyy overkill. 

The Babyface Pro is probably your friend until you get too annoyed by the breakout cables or you need a lot more inputs/outputs for recording/surround work. Even then part of the usefulness of the BF is the ADAT i/o that means you can easily add an 8 in/8 out box for more convenience.

(I have the Babyface original. I use the main BF inputs for mic-based recording. I just added the cheap Behringer ADA8200 8in/8out so I can keep my various external synths, hardware FX loops etc. always plugged in so I don't have to mess with the BF break out cables anymore I've sacrificed a bit of fidelity with the ADA8200 converters I know.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## rvb (Sep 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...every minute you spend watching TotalMix tutorials will pay back double I promise!
> What DAW are you using?
> 
> Learn how to set up TotalMix for direct monitoring, use the BF Pro HiZ inputs 3/4 for guitar, disable software monitoring in the DAW... you should be fine...
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the help. I definitely needed to hear this, I was on a quest for bigger better and more expansive again. I guess it's what I do when I am in the middle of a writer's block. Also yeah, I use Live 9, and admittedly the latency in logic has never been an issue that much as it is in Live. Maybe it is because my template in live is much 'bigger' on the cpu. Anyway yeah, thanks for clarifying, much appreciated!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 24, 2017)

Been using an RME Multiface II with its PCIe card installed in the OWC box since the Mac 'trash can' was first released, and performance has been flawless. So hope that is reassuring.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> Thanks for the reply and the help. I definitely needed to hear this, I was on a quest for bigger better and more expansive again. I guess it's what I do when I am in the middle of a writer's block. Also yeah, I use Live 9, and admittedly the latency in logic has never been an issue that much as it is in Live. Maybe it is because my template in live is much 'bigger' on the cpu. Anyway yeah, thanks for clarifying, much appreciated!


Hmm I doubt it. But you should check with Ableton users on how to get lower buffer sizes stable. Really, again, if your track plays back Ok you shouldn't have latency probs with thd gear you have. Direct monitoring!


----------



## rvb (Oct 1, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...every minute you spend watching TotalMix tutorials will pay back double I promise!
> What DAW are you using?
> 
> Learn how to set up TotalMix for direct monitoring, use the BF Pro HiZ inputs 3/4 for guitar, disable software monitoring in the DAW... you should be fine...
> ...


Solved*


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 1, 2017)

"In Totalfx in Ableton"... I don't know what you mean here. I suggest you go to the Ableton forums. There will be plenty of RME/TotalMIX users there to help you


----------

